# Come darvi torto?



## Tellure

Salve a tutti! 

Articolo online de Le Figaro:

 "*Coup de théâtre en Italie : Berlusconi appelle à voter la confiance au gouvernement*".

Vorrei rispondere "Come darvi torto?" a due commenti che dicono:

- Quel guignol!
- Guignol et coup de theatre c'est normal.

Avevo pensato a "Je ne peux vous donner tort!". Oppure, si può dire "Comment vous donner tort"?

Grazie in anticipo,

Tellure


----------



## Nino83

Oppure: _Comment puis-je vous donner tort__?_ 

Attendiamo che risponda un madrelingua.


----------



## Tellure

Nino83 said:


> Oppure: _Comment puis-je vous donner tort__?_
> 
> Attendiamo che risponda un madrelingua.



Grazie mille per la risposta, Nino83. Ci avevo anche pensato ma non ero sicura, vediamo cosa ne pensano gli altri. 
Grazie ancora!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Le tre proposte vanno bene. Forse io preferirei la prima di Tellure "Je ne peux vous donner tort!", ma è questione di gusti .


----------



## albyz

Ciao a tutti.
Forse ci sarebbe anche
Comment (pourrais-je) ne pas vous donner raison! Difficile de ne pas vous donner raison.


----------



## Tellure

Buongiorno! 

Vi ringrazio molto per le risposte e i suggerimenti, gentilissimi! Alla prossima!


----------

